# Romans 16:20 Satan crushed.



## hobbs27

What event was about to take place when the author penned Romans that would soon crush Satan?



The God of peace will soon crush Satan under your feet. The grace of our Lord Jesus be with you.


----------



## welderguy

hobbs27 said:


> What event was about to take place when the author penned Romans that would soon crush Satan?
> 
> 
> 
> The God of peace will soon crush Satan under your feet. The grace of our Lord Jesus be with you.



It's not a one time event.It's an every day thing for a child of God.
Rev.6:2 shows us that although satan is a defeated foe eternally,in this life Jesus is still our defender and avenger.

2" And I saw, and behold a white horse: and he that sat on him had a bow; and a crown was given unto him: and he went forth conquering, and to conquer."


----------



## newnature

hobbs27 said:


> What event was about to take place when the author penned Romans that would soon crush Satan?
> 
> 
> 
> The God of peace will soon crush Satan under your feet. The grace of our Lord Jesus be with you.



The body of Christ meeting Jesus in the air is the event.


----------



## hobbs27

newnature said:


> The body of Christ meeting Jesus in the air is the event.



So that was about to happen then ?


----------



## newnature

hobbs27 said:


> So that was about to happen then ?



When God is ready to take his kingdom program off the shelf, the body of Christ will be caught up. So today, it is imperative to our growth and maturity that we believe God’s truth about who we are in Christ. God is looking at our identification with his son and at what his energizing power from on high is producing in us, because that is where our life is as far as God is concerned. We cannot use experience to prove the validity of our doctrinal position, we must always use doctrine to prove the validity of our experience.


----------



## hobbs27

newnature said:


> When God is ready to take his kingdom program off the shelf, the body of Christ will be caught up. So today, it is imperative to our growth and maturity that we believe God’s truth about who we are in Christ. God is looking at our identification with his son and at what his energizing power from on high is producing in us, because that is where our life is as far as God is concerned. We cannot use experience to prove the validity of our doctrinal position, we must always use doctrine to prove the validity of our experience.



Wait...I understood the scripture to say soon . That was a long time ago, so whatever was about to happen has happened or the scripture failed.


----------



## newnature

hobbs27 said:


> Wait...I understood the scripture to say soon . That was a long time ago, so whatever was about to happen has happened or the scripture failed.



It will happen soon. Paul did not think the question of the status of the person between death and resurrection was a question that needed to be considered. 

The reason is that for Paul, those who die in Christ, their relationship with Christ is one of immediacy, because they have not awareness of the passing of time between their death and resurrection.


----------



## hobbs27

newnature said:


> It will happen soon. Paul did not think the question of the status of the person between death and resurrection was a question that needed to be considered.
> 
> The reason is that for Paul, those who die in Christ, their relationship with Christ is one of immediacy, because they have not awareness of the passing of time between their death and resurrection.



If it has not happened by now, it will not happen ( soon) and it did not happen under ( their ) feet as was promised!

The God of peace will (soon ) crush Satan under ( your) feet. The grace of our Lord Jesus be with (you).


----------



## newnature

hobbs27 said:


> If it has not happened by now, it will not happen ( soon) and it did not happen under ( their ) feet as was promised!
> 
> The God of peace will (soon ) crush Satan under ( your) feet. The grace of our Lord Jesus be with (you).



2 Tim. 4:14 So what was Alexander the metalworker doing? He was going around and telling people that the gathering of the body of Christ already happen. A ransom for all was not testified until Paul proclaimed it, the revelation of the secret, which was kept secret since the world began.


----------



## hobbs27

newnature said:


> 2 Tim. 4:14 So what was Alexander the metalworker doing? He was going around and telling people that the gathering of the body of Christ already happen. A ransom for all was not testified until Paul proclaimed it, the revelation of the secret, which was kept secret since the world began.




Maybe you are thinking of Hymenaus? Interesting isn't it? Paul was sending letters out to the churches explaining the soon coming resurrection and Hymenaus convinced Christians that it had already occurred. 
How do you think he was able to convince believers that the resurrection was past if they were looking for a physical literal resurrection of actual bodies coming out of the graves?


----------



## welderguy

hobbs27 said:


> Maybe you are thinking of Hymenaus? Interesting isn't it? Paul was sending letters out to the churches explaining the soon coming resurrection and Hymenaus convinced Christians that it had already occurred.
> How do you think he was able to convince believers that the resurrection was past if they were looking for a physical literal resurrection of actual bodies coming out of the graves?



The same way people are doing it today.By cunning craftiness.Deceiving and being deceived.

He was no doubt telling them it's only spiritual and not physical.Sound familiar anyone?

We are resurrected spiritually when we are born again,not 70AD.


----------



## hobbs27

welderguy said:


> The same way people are doing it today.By cunning craftiness.Deceiving and being deceived.
> 
> He was no doubt telling them it's only spiritual and not physical.Sound familiar anyone?
> 
> We are resurrected spiritually when we are born again,not 70AD.



Yes Paul was teaching a spiritual resurrection.


----------



## newnature

hobbs27 said:


> Maybe you are thinking of Hymenaus? Interesting isn't it? Paul was sending letters out to the churches explaining the soon coming resurrection and Hymenaus convinced Christians that it had already occurred.
> How do you think he was able to convince believers that the resurrection was past if they were looking for a physical literal resurrection of actual bodies coming out of the graves?



The whole body of Christ will be left up to meet Jesus in the air. Not a little here and a little there.


----------



## newnature

welderguy said:


> The same way people are doing it today.By cunning craftiness.Deceiving and being deceived.
> 
> He was no doubt telling them it's only spiritual and not physical.Sound familiar anyone?
> 
> We are resurrected spiritually when we are born again,not 70AD.



Luke 24:39 said that Jesus is not a spirit being. "for a spirit hath not flesh and bones, as you see me have". Therefore we are not going to be a spirit being, because we will be as Jesus is.


----------



## newnature

hobbs27 said:


> Yes Paul was teaching a spiritual resurrection.



No Paul was not teaching spiritual resurrection, because there is no such thing.


----------



## welderguy

newnature said:


> Luke 24:39 said that Jesus is not a spirit being. "for a spirit hath not flesh and bones, as you see me have". Therefore we are not going to be a spirit being, because we will be as Jesus is.



I agree.That's what Ive been debating with Hobbs about for some time now.


----------



## welderguy

newnature said:


> No Paul was not teaching spiritual resurrection, because there is no such thing.



I disagree.
Look at Col.3:1.Paul is definately referring to a spiritual resurrection here.
But notice it's before 70AD for these Collossians.


----------



## hobbs27

welderguy said:


> I agree.That's what Ive been debating with Hobbs about for some time now.



It's not necessary in this thread, but I found it intriguing that newnature pointed to the resurrection in 1 Thess.4.

The main point is something was about to happen and that event was going to crush Satan.
 Most of us have been taught Satan was crushed at the cross, but this is after the cross and another event was about to happen...I don't see any other way of understanding this verse.


----------



## newnature

hobbs27 said:


> It's not necessary in this thread, but I found it intriguing that newnature pointed to the resurrection in 1 Thess.4.
> 
> The main point is something was about to happen and that event was going to crush Satan.
> Most of us have been taught Satan was crushed at the cross, but this is after the cross and another event was about to happen...I don't see any other way of understanding this verse.



Dealing with Satan and his forces today, is not a power encounter; it is a truth encounter. You can not expect God to protect you from Satan and his forces influences if you do not take an active part in his prepared strategy. The armor that we must take up to protect ourselves from Satan and his forces attack, the first three are established because of our identity in Christ, the last three help us continue to win the battle. It is critical that when we put on the armor of God, we start with the belt of truth. If Satan and his forces can deceive us into believing a lie, they can control our life in that area. â€¨

It is absolutely vital that we put on the breastplate of righteousness, so that we can resist the persistent accusations of Satan and his forces, they never give up trying to get us down and keep us down by hurling one false accusation after another. We put on the shoes of peace, because we are to forgive as we have been forgiven, and we must base our relationships with others on the same criteria. If we fail to speak the truth in love and manage our emotions, anger which turns to bitterness and unforgiveness is an open invitation to Satan and his forces. â€¨
The important process of renewing our mind includes managing our emotions by managing our thoughts and perceptions. Satan and his forces are always hurling their fiery darts of fear, doubt and worry in our direction, but the only time they can hit us is when we let our shield of faith down. The fact that the helmet is related to salvation indicates that their blows are directed at the believer’s security and assurance of being placed into Christ. This helmet covers our mind, intellect or reasoning. The two dangerous edges of Satan and his forces broadsword are discouragement and doubt. â€¨

In addition to believing it and thinking it, the Word of God is the only offensive weapon mentioned in the list of armor. If you are going to resist Satan and his forces, you must do so outwardly so they can understand you and be put to flight. That is why Paul insists that we be transformed by the renewing of our minds. Satan and his forces have no power over us except what we give them by failing to take every thought captive and thus being deceived into believing their lies. 

But soon Satan will be crushed under our feet, the body of Christ's feet.


----------



## hobbs27

newnature said:


> Dealing with Satan and his forces today, is not a power encounter; it is a truth encounter. You can not expect God to protect you from Satan and his forces influences if you do not take an active part in his prepared strategy. The armor that we must take up to protect ourselves from Satan and his forces attack, the first three are established because of our identity in Christ, the last three help us continue to win the battle. It is critical that when we put on the armor of God, we start with the belt of truth. If Satan and his forces can deceive us into believing a lie, they can control our life in that area. â€¨
> 
> It is absolutely vital that we put on the breastplate of righteousness, so that we can resist the persistent accusations of Satan and his forces, they never give up trying to get us down and keep us down by hurling one false accusation after another. We put on the shoes of peace, because we are to forgive as we have been forgiven, and we must base our relationships with others on the same criteria. If we fail to speak the truth in love and manage our emotions, anger which turns to bitterness and unforgiveness is an open invitation to Satan and his forces. â€¨
> The important process of renewing our mind includes managing our emotions by managing our thoughts and perceptions. Satan and his forces are always hurling their fiery darts of fear, doubt and worry in our direction, but the only time they can hit us is when we let our shield of faith down. The fact that the helmet is related to salvation indicates that their blows are directed at the believer’s security and assurance of being placed into Christ. This helmet covers our mind, intellect or reasoning. The two dangerous edges of Satan and his forces broadsword are discouragement and doubt. â€¨
> 
> In addition to believing it and thinking it, the Word of God is the only offensive weapon mentioned in the list of armor. If you are going to resist Satan and his forces, you must do so outwardly so they can understand you and be put to flight. That is why Paul insists that we be transformed by the renewing of our minds. Satan and his forces have no power over us except what we give them by failing to take every thought captive and thus being deceived into believing their lies.
> 
> But soon Satan will be crushed under our feet, the body of Christ's feet.




Do you know the word Satan is not a name? Either way , whatever Satan was , it was crushed soon after Paul penned Romans.


----------



## welderguy

hobbs27 said:


> Yes Paul was teaching a spiritual resurrection.



Hobbs, how is it that in Col.3:1,Paul speaks as if the Collossian saints were already spiritually resurrected? Doesn't that contradict your belief that the spiritual resurrection took place later at 70AD?

Colossians 3:1
"If ye then be risen with Christ, seek those things which are above, where Christ sitteth on the right hand of God."


----------



## hobbs27

welderguy said:


> Hobbs, how is it that in Col.3:1,Paul speaks as if the Collossian saints were already spiritually resurrected? Doesn't that contradict your belief that the spiritual resurrection took place later at 70AD?
> 
> Colossians 3:1
> "If ye then be risen with Christ, seek those things which are above, where Christ sitteth on the right hand of God."



No it doesn't. The resurrection that took place in 70 ad was the resurrection of the dead, and the bonding of them with the living in spirit, as one body. The bride. Old Covenant Israel dies with the destruction of the Temple and her economy altogether. She is raised in what has been her hope (resurrection) spiritually as the church.

The resurrected living were already but not yet...caught in that between time, being raised but waiting for the dead to be raised first.

<sup class="versenum" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 12px; line-height: 22px; position: relative; vertical-align: top; top: 0px; font-family: Arial; font-weight: bold; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; letter-spacing: normal; orphans: auto; text-align: start; text-indent: 0px; text-transform: none; white-space: normal; widows: 1; word-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255);">Colossians 3:4 </sup>When Christ, who is our life, shall appear, then shall ye also appear with him in glory.

 The resurrection as in " The hope of Israel" was always going to be at the parousia. His parousia was to be the day of the Lord, ie destruction of the Temple and judgment upon apostate Israel.


----------



## welderguy

hobbs27 said:


> The resurrected living were already but not yet...caught in that between time, being raised but waiting for the dead to be raised first.



This makes absolutely no sense.The entire statement contradicts itself and it contradicts scripture.Paul says "If ye then be risen"...not "if ye then will be risen".See the difference? There is no "not yet" for these Collossians.They are already spiritually resurrected ,period.


----------



## hobbs27

welderguy said:


> This makes absolutely no sense.The entire statement contradicts itself and it contradicts scripture.Paul says "If ye then be risen"...not "if ye then will be risen".See the difference? There is no "not yet" for these Collossians.They are already spiritually resurrected ,period.



If there is no " not yet" why are you a futurist? Think about that and you will see there is indeed an "already but not yet" in scripture. My already but not yet lasted 40 years from Christ's ministry to 70 ad..your already but not yet is almost 2,000 years and still going.

 I'm trying to explain it does meet scripture and it does make sense. You may not agree with the timing, but I stand on the very scripture you do, except I lean on the time statements and understand things in the NT to be more spiritual than the Old.

Here is #1 of a series of the already but not yet.   7 1/2 mins.


----------



## welderguy

hobbs27 said:


> If there is no " not yet" why are you a futurist? Think about that and you will see there is indeed an "already but not yet" in scripture. My already but not yet lasted 40 years from Christ's ministry to 70 ad..your already but not yet is almost 2,000 years and still going.
> 
> I'm trying to explain it does meet scripture and it does make sense. You may not agree with the timing, but I stand on the very scripture you do, except I lean on the time statements and understand things in the NT to be more spiritual than the Old.



"Beloved ,now are we the sons of God,but it doth not yet appear what we shall be."

This verse is saying,with support from many others like it,that God has already done something(spiritual resurrection),but that He's going to do something else(physical resurrection) in the future.
This not only makes sense,but is scriptural.

Your view,that it means God has raised us spiritually and then at a later date will raise us again spiritually,does not make sense.
Why would He raise us spiritually twice?


----------



## Artfuldodger

1 John 3:2 
Dear friends, now we are children of God, and what we will be has not yet been made known. But we know that when Christ appears, we shall be like him, for we shall see him as he is.

I don't believe this has anything to do with Christ having a physical body and/nor us having a physical body. He may and we may, but this is something that hasn't been revealed.


----------



## hobbs27

welderguy said:


> "Beloved ,now are we the sons of God,but it doth not yet appear what we shall be."
> 
> This verse is saying,with support from many others like it,that God has already done something(spiritual resurrection),but that He's going to do something else(physical resurrection) in the future.
> This not only makes sense,but is scriptural.
> 
> Your view,that it means God has raised us spiritually and then at a later date will raise us again spiritually,does not make sense.
> Why would He raise us spiritually twice?



They were raised, but awaiting His parousia when they were glorified as the bride.


----------



## welderguy

hobbs27 said:


> ...when they were glorified as the bride.



This has not happened yet brother.(not from man's perspective)


----------



## welderguy

hobbs27 said:


> If there is no " not yet" why are you a futurist? Think about that and you will see there is indeed an "already but not yet" in scripture. My already but not yet lasted 40 years from Christ's ministry to 70 ad..your already but not yet is almost 2,000 years and still going.
> 
> I'm trying to explain it does meet scripture and it does make sense. You may not agree with the timing, but I stand on the very scripture you do, except I lean on the time statements and understand things in the NT to be more spiritual than the Old.



Hobbs,read Rev.10 and pay close attention to verse 6.
This is your time statement for the second resurrection.
When it happens,there will be no more time.

I think you will agree we are currently still bound by time,correct?


----------



## hobbs27

welderguy said:


> Hobbs,read Rev.10 and pay close attention to verse 6.
> This is your time statement for the second resurrection.
> When it happens,there will be no more time.
> 
> I think you will agree we are currently still bound by time,correct?





Revelation 10:6
and swore by Him who lives forever and ever, WHO CREATED HEAVEN AND THE THINGS IN IT, AND THE EARTH AND THE THINGS IN IT, AND THE SEA AND THE THINGS IN IT, that there will be delay no longer,

Maybe I'm missing something. Can you point it out please?


----------



## welderguy

hobbs27 said:


> Revelation 10:6
> and swore by Him who lives forever and ever, WHO CREATED HEAVEN AND THE THINGS IN IT, AND THE EARTH AND THE THINGS IN IT, AND THE SEA AND THE THINGS IN IT, that there will be delay no longer,
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something. Can you point it out please?



Strongs is not very emphatic about it meaning "delay",but even if it does,it does not change the meaning.

Its like the verse in ,I think, Hebrews "He that shall come will come,and will not tarry."


----------



## hobbs27

welderguy said:


> Strongs is not very emphatic about it meaning "delay",but even if it does,it does not change the meaning.
> 
> Its like the verse in ,I think, Hebrews "He that shall come will come,and will not tarry."



I see a ( time no longer) or a ( delay no longer) as pointing to the time of the end in which Jesus' disciples asked Him of in Matthew 24. The end of the old Covenant age. There's a lot of talk by Jesus of the time of the end but never the end of time.


----------



## Artfuldodger

1 John 3:2
Dear friends, now we are children of God, and what we will be has not yet been made known. But we know that when Christ appears, we shall be like him, for we shall see him as he is.

Psalm 17:15
As for me, I will be vindicated and will see your face; when I awake, I will be satisfied with seeing your likeness.

1 Corinthians 13:12
For now we see only a reflection as in a mirror; then we shall see face to face. Now I know in part; then I shall know fully, even as I am fully known.

Colossians 3:4
When Christ, who is your life, appears, then you also will appear with him in glory.

1 John 2:28
And now, dear children, continue in him, so that when he appears we may be confident and unashamed before him at his coming.

A lot of what we will become will be revealed or was revealed when Christ appears or appeared.
Some of it is only revealed when we "awake."

Why must we wait until Christ appears or we awake? Where will he appear and where do we await to awake?


----------



## hobbs27

Art, what do you make of the verse on topic about Satan will soon be crushed?


----------



## Artfuldodger

Considering the context of Romans 16:20, I have no idea. It was to happen soon though. Bruise Satan? Crush Satan? The Hebrew word for â€œbruiseâ€� is â€œshûph,â€� meaning to crush. It appears to be out of context even if Christ's return is "soon" if it is related to Christ's return.


----------



## hobbs27

Artfuldodger said:


> Considering the context of Romans 16:20, I have no idea. It was to happen soon though. Bruise Satan? Crush Satan? The Hebrew word for “bruise” is “shûph,” meaning to crush. It appears to be out of context even if Christ's return is "soon" if it is related to Christ's return.


Any idea as to what event was about to happen that would crush or bruise Satan?

Maybe it would help if we properly define Satan, which is a word to describe an adversary, not a name of any being.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Was the adversary not a being or entity that came to Eve as a Serpent or that asked God about Job?


----------



## hobbs27

Artfuldodger said:


> Was the adversary not a being or entity that came to Eve as a Serpent or that asked God about Job?



The serpent was a Satan, or an adversary , or slanderer.
 Satan ( Diabolos) is an adjective, not a proper name.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Well that explains why God cursed the serpent. I always thought "the Satan" was using the snake as a vehicle. The sneaky snake did it of his own free will. Crafty!

Then you see Satan as just sin or our own evilness?


----------



## hobbs27

Artfuldodger said:


> Then you see Satan as just sin or our own evilness?



No. Below is an example of God being a Satan

 (2 Samuel 24:1), "Now again the anger of the Lord burned against Israel, and it incited David against them to say, "Go, number Israel and Judah."

(1 Chronicles 21:1), "Then Satan stood up against Israel and moved David to number Israel."

The Satan that tempted Jesus was the Pharisee, and most likely the Satan of Romans 16...They were about to be crushed.


----------



## RH Clark

hobbs27 said:


> No. Below is an example of God being a Satan
> 
> (2 Samuel 24:1), "Now again the anger of the Lord burned against Israel, and it incited David against them to say, "Go, number Israel and Judah."
> 
> (1 Chronicles 21:1), "Then Satan stood up against Israel and moved David to number Israel."
> 
> The Satan that tempted Jesus was the Pharisee, and most likely the Satan of Romans 16...They were about to be crushed.



I fear that you are now into heresy. It seems that you are trying to say that God is both good and evil, both God and Satan.

There is an actual being called Lucifer who is also commonly referred to as Satan. I would agree that many others may do satanic or antichrist things but that does not make them Satan.


----------



## hobbs27

RH Clark said:


> I fear that you are now into heresy. It seems that you are trying to say that God is both good and evil, both God and Satan.
> 
> There is an actual being called Lucifer who is also commonly referred to as Satan. I would agree that many others may do satanic or antichrist things but that does not make them Satan.



Fear not. I'm just pointing out the adjective Satan ( Diabolos) is used in scripture. An adversary, not a proper name, and it does not indicate evil exclusively.

An adversary  is an opponent. God is evils opponent.


----------



## RH Clark

hobbs27 said:


> Fear not. I'm just pointing out the adjective Satan ( Diabolos) is used in scripture. An adversary, not a proper name, and it does not indicate evil exclusively.
> 
> An adversary  is an opponent. God is evils opponent.



I think I understand what you are saying, but I would caution that it would be a concept easily misunderstood.


----------



## Artfuldodger

RH Clark said:


> I think I understand what you are saying, but I would caution that it would be a concept easily misunderstood.



Can God use evil for his purpose? Maybe a Pharaoh or a nation of Jews.


----------



## RH Clark

Artfuldodger said:


> Can God use evil for his purpose? Maybe a Pharaoh or a nation of Jews.



Yes, God can use evil for a purpose, but that doesn't mean that he intended the evil so that it could be used.

If my child burns herself using the stove, I will use that evil to the purpose of teaching her how to properly use the stove. I did not however rig the stove so she would get burned and learn a lesson. There is a big difference!


----------



## Artfuldodger

What if the stove burning event was going to bring salvation to the Gentiles?


----------



## hobbs27

RH Clark said:


> I think I understand what you are saying, but I would caution that it would be a concept easily misunderstood.



I would like to hear your opinion of the original question.
 What event was about to happen that would crush Satan when Romans 16:20 was penned? Thanks


----------



## RH Clark

hobbs27 said:


> I would like to hear your opinion of the original question.
> What event was about to happen that would crush Satan when Romans 16:20 was penned? Thanks



Hobbs, I must admit I am not familiar with your 70 AD doctrine. I've heard you allude to it but I've not heard it in it's entirety. I've never heard anyone place any significance on 70 AD basically, so I'll bite. I likely won't agree with you, but I've so far appreciated your demeanor when disagreeing.LOL


----------



## hobbs27

RH Clark said:


> Hobbs, I must admit I am not familiar with your 70 AD doctrine. I've heard you allude to it but I've not heard it in it's entirety. I've never heard anyone place any significance on 70 AD basically, so I'll bite. I likely won't agree with you, but I've so far appreciated your demeanor when disagreeing.LOL



I appreciate your honesty. It saddens me that Western Christianity turns a blind eye to the events of 70ad, because it is basically the best proof to Atheist that Jesus was a proven prophet. 

His predictions in Matt. 24 were fulfilled in the events of 70ad which most are recorded in history by Josephus.

It's where Bible meets known and accepted history.


----------



## RH Clark

hobbs27 said:


> I appreciate your honesty. It saddens me that Western Christianity turns a blind eye to the events of 70ad, because it is basically the best proof to Atheist that Jesus was a proven prophet.
> 
> His predictions in Matt. 24 were fulfilled in the events of 70ad which most are recorded in history by Josephus.
> 
> It's where Bible meets known and accepted history.



I understand the temple was destroyed in 70 AD but not much beyond that.


----------



## hobbs27

RH Clark said:


> I understand the temple was destroyed in 70 AD but not much beyond that.



Here's a little more of what happened, there's much more though...

http://www.preteristarchive.com/StudyArchive/c/chariots-in-clouds.html


----------



## welderguy

hobbs27 said:


> Here's a little more of what happened, there's much more though...
> 
> http://www.preteristarchive.com/StudyArchive/c/chariots-in-clouds.html





That was a thread killer.


----------



## hobbs27

welderguy said:


> That was a thread killer.



Why you say that?


----------



## hobbs27

Maybe a short video will fill in some blanks? 




 And Jesus went out, and departed from the temple: and his disciples came to him for to shew him the buildings of the temple.

2 And Jesus said unto them, See ye not all these things? verily I say unto you, There shall not be left here one stone upon another, that shall not be thrown down.

3 And as he sat upon the mount of Olives, the disciples came unto him privately, saying, Tell us, when shall these things be? and what shall be the sign of thy coming, and of the end of the world?

4 And Jesus answered and said unto them, Take heed that no man deceive you.

5 For many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and shall deceive many.

6 And ye shall hear of wars and rumours of wars: see that ye be not troubled: for all these things must come to pass, but the end is not yet.

7 For nation shall rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom: and there shall be famines, and pestilences, and earthquakes, in divers places.

8 All these are the beginning of sorrows.

9 Then shall they deliver you up to be afflicted, and shall kill you: and ye shall be hated of all nations for my name's sake.

10 And then shall many be offended, and shall betray one another, and shall hate one another.

11 And many false prophets shall rise, and shall deceive many.

12 And because iniquity shall abound, the love of many shall wax cold.

13 But he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved.

14 And this gospel of the kingdom shall be preached in all the world for a witness unto all nations; and then shall the end come.

15 When ye therefore shall see the abomination of desolation, spoken of by Daniel the prophet, stand in the holy place, (whoso readeth, let him understand)

16 Then let them which be in Judaea flee into the mountains:

17 Let him which is on the housetop not come down to take any thing out of his house:

18 Neither let him which is in the field return back to take his clothes.

19 And woe unto them that are with child, and to them that give suck in those days!

20 But pray ye that your flight be not in the winter, neither on the sabbath day:

21 For then shall be great tribulation, such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be.

22 And except those days should be shortened, there should no flesh be saved: but for the elect's sake those days shall be shortened.

23 Then if any man shall say unto you, Lo, here is Christ, or there; believe it not.

24 For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect.

25 Behold, I have told you before.

26 Wherefore if they shall say unto you, Behold, he is in the desert; go not forth: behold, he is in the secret chambers; believe it not.

27 For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.

28 For wheresoever the carcase is, there will the eagles be gathered together.

29 Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the sun be darkened, and the moon shall not give her light, and the stars shall fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken:

30 And then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory.

31 And he shall send his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.

32 Now learn a parable of the fig tree; When his branch is yet tender, and putteth forth leaves, ye know that summer is nigh:

33 So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that it is near, even at the doors.

34 Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled.

35 Heaven and earth shall pass away, but my words shall not pass away.

36 But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only.

37 But as the days of Noah were, so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.

38 For as in the days that were before the flood they were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, until the day that Noe entered into the ark,

39 And knew not until the flood came, and took them all away; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.

40 Then shall two be in the field; the one shall be taken, and the other left.

41 Two women shall be grinding at the mill; the one shall be taken, and the other left.

42 Watch therefore: for ye know not what hour your Lord doth come.

43 But know this, that if the goodman of the house had known in what watch the thief would come, he would have watched, and would not have suffered his house to be broken up.

44 Therefore be ye also ready: for in such an hour as ye think not the Son of man cometh.

45 Who then is a faithful and wise servant, whom his lord hath made ruler over his household, to give them meat in due season?

46 Blessed is that servant, whom his lord when he cometh shall find so doing.

47 Verily I say unto you, That he shall make him ruler over all his goods.

48 But and if that evil servant shall say in his heart, My lord delayeth his coming;

49 And shall begin to smite his fellowservants, and to eat and drink with the drunken;

50 The lord of that servant shall come in a day when he looketh not for him, and in an hour that he is not aware of,

51 And shall cut him asunder, and appoint him his portion with the hypocrites: there shall be weeping and gnashing of teeth.


----------

